# 53 Years Ago Today



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On January 2, 1968, in Coral Gables, Florida I raised my right hand and took the Oath of Enlistment for the US Army.
Before the day ended I was at Fort Jackson, South Carolina Reception Center.
I served 2 years 9 months and 28 days before being honorably discharged as an E-5.
Along the way I was decorated twice for my actions, however I was never a hero. But I am very proud to have served with some.
And damned proud to wear the Red Diamond insignia of the 5th Infantry Division.
It is on the hat I’m wearing today, in fact.
And this coming September, I’m taking my daughter to the 100th annual reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division to meet some of the greatest guys in the world. Guys I was willing to die for, and they were willing to die for me. This is something not found in very many places.

As the US Army slogan goes: “I was a Soldier. I am a Soldier. I will always be a Soldier.”
It is a title that is earned, never given, can not be bought. And it is mine forever.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And thank you for your service.. alway and forever.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And it is a good thing you are here to speak of it.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Doesn’t seem like it was that long ago RPD does it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome home, Brother.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for your service and welcome home!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Always glad to say "Welcome Home" to a brother in arms.

You were starting . . . I was finishing my last trip on the other side of the world. 

4/1/68 I got one of them red USNR ID cards . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On January 2, 1968, in Coral Gables, Florida I raised my right hand and took the Oath of Enlistment for the US Army.
> Before the day ended I was at Fort Jackson, South Carolina Reception Center.
> I served 2 years 9 months and 28 days before being honorably discharged as an E-5.
> Along the way I was decorated twice for my actions, however I was never a hero. But I am very proud to have served with some.
> ...


We're proud to have you here!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To those who thanked me for my service, I will respond the same way someonne says that when they spot my Vietnam Veteran cap:
"Thank you for being an American worth fighting for."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WELCOME HOME SOLDIER!

:vs_shake:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

absolutely THANK YOU for your service.


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

Thank You for your service Sir!
I was never in the service, but both of my Sons are Marines!
I am one proud Father! And admire all those who served!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Pobilly Duke said:


> Thank You for your service Sir!
> I was never in the service, but both of my Sons are Marines!
> I am one proud Father! And admire all those who served!


Semper Fi and Ooo Rahh!!
My Army brigade in Vietnam was on loan to the Marines and came under Command and Control of the 3rd Marine Division. (Even Marines need help once in a while).
We operated together along the DMZ, from Khe Sanh to the South China Sea.
Today, some of my best friend are Marine veterans.

Please tell you boys that an Old Soldier said "Thank you for serving our country."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@rice paddy daddy

I hope I am not out of line asking this, but I was wondering if you could tell us about some of the soldiers/brothers that you met and the experiences you and your brothers had?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you for your service and your devotion to this country RPD.


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Semper Fi and Ooo Rahh!!
> My Army brigade in Vietnam was on loan to the Marines and came under Command and Control of the 3rd Marine Division. (Even Marines need help once in a while).
> We operated together along the DMZ, from Khe Sanh to the South China Sea.
> Today, some of my best friend are Marine veterans.
> ...


I will tell them that. Again, Thank You!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @rice paddy daddy
> 
> I hope I am not out of line asking this, but I was wondering if you could tell us about some of the soldiers/brothers that you met and the experiences you and your brothers had?


I generally don't speak much about it.
It's hard to TRY and remember things. The memories just seem to pop up when least expected.

Although once on this board, years ago, I did tell the story of the most memorable crap I ever took in my life.
Don't know if you were a member back then, it was a thread about outhouses.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I generally don't speak much about it.
> It's hard to TRY and remember things. The memories just seem to pop up when least expected.
> 
> Although once on this board, years ago, I did tell the story of the most memorable crap I ever took in my life.
> Don't know if you were a member back then, it was a thread about outhouses.


...And that's good enough for me!

One time when I was a young man just starting out in business, a customer of mine from Texas told me a story about another salesman arguing with him over the price of 2x6. The customer was a quite a character and he went on to say that he and this other salesman got to cussin' each other and finally the other salesman told him..."you don't know who you are messing with Sir, I'm over 200 pounds!"

My customer had the best line ever, he told the other salesman, "200 pounds! Well Son, THAT DON'T MEAN ANYTHING TO ME, I CRAP BIGGER THAN YOU!" I thought that was pretty funny!

:vs_blush:

Be well my friend!


----------

